# 40k Artmy Transport Case



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I have been trying to find a cheaper alternative to the standard army case. I know that you can get a lot in the cases but with apocalypse upon us I wanted to make sure I had something practical and be able to house all my stuff.

I have got an old match fishing tackle box which I dont use anymore that I am going to convert.

I have a plan to have it completely black with the blood angels emblem on one side and something else on the other (suggestions welcome)





































I will be removing the large label on the front

I will be cutting uot the blood angels blood drop & wings emblem and soraying it on with shite undercoat


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

cool idea keep us updated


----------



## Death Jester (Feb 6, 2008)

One large aquilla across the top with the blood angels emblem on the boxes front! and across the back a saying from the bood angels or somthing that sounds cool lol! hope that helps.


----------



## Death Jester (Feb 6, 2008)

or actually the other way round could be cool as well with blood angels emblem on top and aquilla on front well i cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

whats the aquilla? sorry for my ignorance


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That's the two headed imperial eagle emblem...

It's a symbol of how two faced his dead majesty is after getting high off the fumes from the 'Golden' throne...


----------



## Death Jester (Feb 6, 2008)

the large egal with 2 heads! the symbol of the imperium


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

ah ok cool will put that on the fron I think


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I have sprayed and painted the top of my transport box let me know what you think


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

the picture doesnt do it justice - now it's dry it looks wicked - just the aquilla to go where the 'malibu' labe is and hey presto

I am thinking of making a compartment in the lid to keep all my paperwork and section off the box inside to hold tanks at the bottom under a floating shelf so they dont get damaged.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

the man of few words says "looks good"


----------

